# sunday pics



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Had a fun day on sunday. Here are a few pic. pulled fish all day


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

looks like you were havin fun...gratz!!!

flash--------------------------out


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

Great lookin steelies. What river was you fishing?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorrie chucky I don't kiss and tell


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

joe01 said:


> Sorrie chucky I don't kiss and tell


yes but there is show n'tell


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Very cool Joe! Have you been going down to rocky at all?


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

peple,
yes just learned a big lesson!!!!!  For now on pic we be done different.

Soap, yes, PM me


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

now you know why nobody posts the background when they take a pic of their fish to show off....your hole is now fished out because the trolls that don't post and just take from the site are already there getting fish.

They were nice fish though...

flash---------------------------------------out


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

ya it sucks, One thing that people just don't understand, you have to put your time in and read and learn from others and then you have lots of fun... I walk all of rocky river when I fish you would be surprised where fish are


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

heck,

Archman and I walked a river one day last year for about 5 hours looking for holes. We were whipped by the time we got back to our vehicles, but it sure was fun finding spots.

I do the same sort of walking when i hunt pike....well worth the time and effort put in to find some virgin holes.

My rule is, if I am taken fishing for pike or steel with someone, I don't share it with anyone, not even my buddies.....same goes for me...If I take them to my holes, then I would rather they keep it to themselves.

I don't mind them going back and fishing and havin a good time, just leave a few for me...haha...

The best lesson that was shown to me over anything else since I have started steelhead fishing, is someone showed me how to read topo maps of rivers, and someone showed me how to read the river. From that info, I have done the rest off my homework to find spots and access.

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

joe01 said:


> ya it sucks, One thing that people just don't understand, you have to put your time in and read and learn from others and then you have lots of fun... I walk all of rocky river when I fish you would be surprised where fish are



half of the fun isdoing ur own reasearch and locating hunting the fish on ur own. i was going to walk really far down but my foot acked to the piont where i had to sit down. im going to wait a while before i can do some scouting thats the only bad thing for me


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Joe I sent you a pm, I believe it is a lot more rewarding to catch a steelhead out of a hole you did the work to find... But either way, its fun.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice steelies congrat's on the catch


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

hello i am new here and was wondering if anyone knew how far in the vermilion river the steelhead are right now


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Just fish it and find out, That what we all do. Start at the parks


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

okthankyou , i was just wondering because i only get the chance to fish for steelhead everyother weekend because thats when i go to my dads house, have u heard anything about millhollow?


----------

